# [Concept] Nexus 3 with Ice Cream Sandwich



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Just thought I'd post this here for those who haven't seen it, its a neat and IMO probably a realistic prediction of the Nexus Prime (called nexus 3 in this presentation) and ICS.

I take no credit for this work, it belongs to its correct owners.

http://www.ciccaresedesign.com/?page_id=292

I like the look of the concept homescreen, it matches very well what we saw in the RootzWiki leaked screenshots, and the hardware is very similar to my Nexus S with the Epic Touch 4G style as rumoured. The screen is slightly curved too, once again as speculated. Basically, it lines up almost completely with all the credible and leaked information, except maybe the plastic cover however this is samsung we are talking about (although it still looks really good!).

Enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

If it looks like that, id feel ashamed to put a case on it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> If it looks like that, id feel ashamed to put a case on it.


Uh yeah! I hope it looks like that cause that is sexy! I can't wait for this to come out and be running 4G LTE on VzW!!!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"idkwhothatis123 said:


> If it looks like that, id feel ashamed to put a case on it.


Agreed, while its still plastic there's something about it as a design that looks nice. Still, its a concept not a leak or anything but I'm hoping for the best!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

right on... interesting, nonetheless!


----------



## leobg (Aug 15, 2011)

I doubt it will look so much similar to SGS II


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

If it has hardware buttons I will cry...

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

peaks my interest as well

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## morfic (Jun 25, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> If it looks like that, id feel ashamed to put a case on it.


You'll rethink if I show you my Nexus S' battle scars.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"morfic said:


> You'll rethink if I show you my Nexus S' battle scars.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Its a tough choice, I don't use a case but I have this skin on the back which protects from all those minor scratches and there are heaps of them!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------

